# Pair of Lime December 1963 Stingrays



## vastingray (Aug 20, 2019)

Pair of Lime Dec 63 Stingrays


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 20, 2019)

Limes popping up all over these days.
those are great looking bikes. What would be the deiferentiation between a bike having a tufted seat or not? Also fenders vs no fenders?


----------



## unregistered (Aug 20, 2019)

Bman212 said:


> Limes popping up all over these days.
> those are great looking bikes. What would be the deiferentiation between a bike having a tufted seat or not? Also fenders vs no fenders?




Deluxe vs. Standard Sting-Rays. Checkout the chainguards


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 20, 2019)

Wow !


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 20, 2019)

It clicked in my head after I posted... I've been out of the game for about 15 years


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 20, 2019)

Wow, awesome I need a Deluxe.  Thanks again for great pics.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 20, 2019)

Bman212 said:


> Limes popping up all over these days.
> those are great looking bikes. What would be the deiferentiation between a bike having a tufted seat or not? Also fenders vs no fenders?



The Deluxe has fenders whitewalls and the deep tufted seat


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 21, 2019)

vastingray said:


> The Deluxe has fenders whitewalls and the deep tufted seat



Man,I'd love to have that Deluxe! It would have to be ridden. Me, Grandchildren, friends. I talked to a guy @ A/A about that and he thought I was nuts,lol


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 21, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Pair of Lime Dec 63 Stingrays
> 
> View attachment 1050282
> 
> View attachment 1050283



Love the Deluxe !!!!


----------



## kasper (Aug 22, 2019)

I also love the deluxe, I have a copper 63 deluxe December bike. The only thing I'm missing is that dreaded deep tufted solo seat, early 64 whitewalls, and the correct reflector bracket which I have but did not put on yet cuz the bike has not even been cleaned yet.


----------

